# Orange Beach meet up ??



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

who's in for this week ?? and were ?? Ill be home tomm.. so thinking thursday afternoon..


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Helloooo had a bunch of bites on this the first time i posted it ...


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

and no it is


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Hey man. I'm coming to orange beach this weekend and am looking for someone to hook up with to go to the nipple/edge/spur /whatever. I have a 21' w/a single Yamaha 150 and don't want to go 40 miles by myself. You interested? Email me back if you are. [email protected]


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Bill I just got in yesterday, y'all plan on getting together?


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

I'm game if the weather permits.
let's make a plan


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

damn.. should have looked at this more when i was home... back offshore for 2 weeks... then headed to the keys as soon as i get in for 9 days... sorry guys..


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry, did not see this till now!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

well try to get it going again .. maybe monthly instead of weekly.. i am back offshore


----------

